# looking for '98 740iL intake and exhaust suggestions



## wastintime (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking for suggestions for an intake and exhaust on a 1998 740iL. So far the only exhaust available I've found are REMUS mufflers, and no intakes at all. Chips are available, the car will probably end up running a powerchip software update.
Anyway, if someone wouldn't mind getting back to me I would really appreciate it. I'm mainly looking for intake suggestions as I've already at least found something for the exhaust.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Intake : www.cosmoracing.com

Exhuast : www.magnaflow.com Model #14816 Do a search on ebay for that model muffler, there is a guy that has a green 740iL with these exact cans installed and they used his pics on their site. Perfect sized tip, but if it's too small go with the 14815 instead.


----------

